# EHPRO Kelpie Single Coil RTA



## Wimmas (10/5/19)

Apparently another flavor chasing single coil RTA. My experience with EHPRO has not been good - had the Bachelor X which everyone raved about and the flavor was half decent at best and the gold plated deck paint came off.

Reviewers are really raving about the flavor, now I wonder if it is to blow smoke up "Vaping with Vic's'' ass or does it really have good flavor?

Juice capacity with bubble is 3.5ml which is also not ideal for me.

Screws also look like they will strip easily.

Apparently a semi-restricted draw, which is what I like.

Would like to see local reviews on this forum before I buy into another costly hype train.

Link: https://www.szehpro.com/project/kelpie-rta/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (10/5/19)



Reactions: Like 5


----------

